# The new mancave's



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Got myself my own couple of steadings at the other half's parent farm house.

Been up to take some measurments tonight, theres a LOT of work to be done, theres a Barn, and an annex that obviously used to be used as some sort of accomodation for the farm workers back when everything was black and white.

the accomodation side of it doesent need too much doing and thats going to be set up soonish ready for working on things over the winter, obviously you cant fit a car in there but there is another steading thats used for that.

But the barn wont be hppening for a quite a while yet, not until im offshore and got some money to throw at it, then that will be set up as a car workshop and a detailing area.

got a couple of pics, crappy iPhone pics though, and ill get some more when i get round to clearing the junk out of it and the renovaton on the little workshop started.

this is how it looks at the minute.........the small workshop is the directly in front, with the brown door. Also notice the chimney.....theres a proper fireplace in there, its boarded up at the minute but well see what happens with it at a later date.....










heres the inside, cant really tell from the pic but its not a bad size, its 3.1M X 3.1M plus the space in the alcove next to the door, which is 2m x 1.2m and thats where the workbench will go










heres some other views from the outside of the buildings, enough space to comfortable shift cars about


















the door furthest away drives in onto a raised platform, where as the closest one goes down a ramp onto a lower level

this will eventually be the entrance to get a car down to it, just past that farm contraption thers a track road that leads to the house.










and a couple of the inside of the barn, As i said earlier, its needing a fair bit of work, including some new roof panels at one end, but the structural part all seems fine, and its huge, i havent got pics of at the minute is the room inside the barn, all around the edge (the raised portion) theres rooms of decent sizes, obviously used to be food stores or whatever.




























so thats it for now folk's, but ill be sure to post any updates!:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great space but that will keep you busy look forward to updates


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice!!!! cant wait to see the finished article.. wil keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Look forward to the updates!!


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi nice space, but you have got your work cut out for you and I hope you have deep pockets. It will be fantastic when you have done it, I look forward to all the updates to come:thumb:


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

Cheers guy's

been making a start on clearing the concreted part out front of weeds and moss and stuff and giving it all a jetwash tonight, but hopefully this weekend going to clear the small workshop, see what the full condition of the room is and maybe make a start at building the workbench, but ideally i want to get it cleared and painted first, hopefully will be getting power run to it aswell from one of the existing steadings that already has a power supply.(handy having a brother in law thats a sparky, because thats not costing anything for a start):thumb:

Plenty of materials lying around to do any repairs if needed, but its pretty solid, doesent let water in just some plaster thats come away from the roof.

Unfortunately, its not going to be a "detailed" workspace, but im not going to have it looking a state!



> a1diamond Hi nice space, but you have got your work cut out for you and I hope you have deep pockets. It will be fantastic when you have done it, I look forward to all the updates to come


Theyre not quite deep enough yet for the barn, but once the offshore wages start coming in there will be enough spare cash to start doing some proper work to it,

Had another look tonight, and the roof is actually alright just needs one panel at the end that looks like its been taken off by high winds. However, might make a start on getting all the area cleared and having a sort out of whats actually in there, theres loads of wood, scaffolding, old doors, stuff like that that could be used for building shelves etc in all the rooms around the outside, so might get the main area thats visible in the pics cleared out and anything that can be utilised can be stored in the rooms.........because i cant think what id ever be able to use them all for!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great barn that, lots of potential. It'll be good to see the progress on this


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Bucket o flash an a quick mop and your sorted lol. :thumb:

Subscribed - this looks well interesting! 

:thumb:


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

Right,

Got a fair bit done over the last two days, will get some pics tomorrow, phone's been flat all weekend.

So far,

Fixed a few broken roof slates,
re cemented the apex,
fixed a bit of loose lead flashing,
re sealed the window,
boarded up part of the interior ceiling where the plaster had come away,
ripped out the old style electrics ready for re wiring,
dismantled one of the wardrobes, (going to be used for shelves in the remaining one and shelves for the workbench cupboards)
started building the workbench (should be able to stick a donkey on it once its built, didnt know untill a few days ago the other halfs Dad is also a time served chippy):lol:


Still to do,

finish boarding part of the roof,
board above the workbench for a suspended strip light,
plaster up any holes,
run power into it,
sort lighting
paint walls,(white)
gloss woodwork,
heating
paint floor(or just rubber matting in front of workbench)
Got a desk to go in there,
some shelving to go up,
fill it with tools!:thumb:

theres probably a few other things that need doing/been done but probably forgotten!

Hopefully the workbench will be just about finished tomorrow so ill post up some pics.


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

also, the current spend so far is......zero....:doublesho

all the meterials have so far been readily available from past projects and renovations etc.

not so sure the cost will be as low when ive ordered the new toolbox though..........really want a massive snap-on one!:devil:


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

a few pics as promised.

Today was spent

Finishing up the workbench,
couple more boards on the roof,
some plastering, 
some caulking up round seems
measuring up the new guttering

the bench under construction, was going to use an old kitchen work surface.......but could we find one!:wall:










doors on.....









pretty much done! Just some fascia to go on the bottom and some latches for the doors, possibly a steel top, and get it painted (doors are going to be red with silver handles.....tool box stylee:thumb: its all insulated behind it aswell, stops the cold coming through the wall whilst its being worked at.










the boarding to cover the fallen down plaster that was put up yesterday,









couple more bits of board, and my first attempt at plastering, bearing in mindive never properly plastered anything in my life!.......been plastered a fair few times tough........:tumbleweed:



















Thats a little update, theres a few odds and sods to be done through the week, shelves in wardrobe, windowsill, guttering, re wiring, fitting switches and sockets, strip lights should be here on friday, and get it all painted!

if we get even a slight break in the weather i might re cement the chimney, get the fireplace opened up and the chimney cleaned out.....:devil:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

This is coming along nicely


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

Cheers! 

thats with about 3 days work, not back breaking work either, just plodding along, as long as ive got somewhere to work on car parts and other little projects through the weather ill be happy!


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like its coming on great, cool about the snap-on tool chest


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

Right, 

Just had a phonecall from a mate, hes coming up from Leeds on Friday and fetching 5, 6ft strip lights with him. (his boss said help himself):thumb:


Now bearing in mind, i'm actually only going to need to use 2 (3 will be kept for a later project

What tubes will be best to use in them, theyre only going to be used for lighting up the workshop and lighting the bench? not to be used for detailing and i cant see colour rendering being important

Do i go for daylight ones? cool white? warm white? LED?

Cheers!:driver:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking forward to this little project. what a great space
as for the lights, warm white are always a bit dull to me, you want ones with the highest lumines and lowest watts so cheaper to run but bright enough to work with :thumb:


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi as regards the strip light tubes you want to go for day light 6300k 36watt, I have just bought eight on line cheapest found was from www.lightbulbs-direct.com, next day delivery as well hope this is of help, if I was closer I would come and give you a hand:thumb:


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

just looked at the link.....and got floored at the first hurdle!:wall:

im not sure what fitting the lamps are, ill have to check once i get them.

unless you can fit either, then id probably go for T8's. Because sureley,with them being thicker theyll be brighter.........right?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..love them roof trusses.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Looking good fella!!! It should be sweet when it's all done!!

Once it's all cleared out and good lick of paint then shure youl be sorted

EDIT: those trus's could possibly be replaced with box iron a
or stronger timber (if funds allow) to give you alot more head room


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Jdm boy said:


> Looking good fella!!! It should be sweet when it's all done!!
> 
> Once it's all cleared out and good lick of paint then shure youl be sorted
> 
> ...


Why,has he got a giraffe?.


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Cisteve said:


> just looked at the link.....and got floored at the first hurdle!:wall:
> 
> im not sure what fitting the lamps are, ill have to check once i get them.
> 
> unless you can fit either, then id probably go for T8's. Because sureley,with them being thicker theyll be brighter.........right?


Hi The T8 would be the correct ones


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> Why,has he got a giraffe?.


why.......dont you?:lol:

its a bit of a dodgy camera angle,but them truss's are actually quite high, theres plenty of room for a 4x4 or a van on a 2 or 4 post lift.



> Hi The T8 would be the correct ones


Nice one, t8's shall be ordered then!:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Cisteve said:


> why.......dont you?:lol:
> 
> its a bit of a dodgy camera angle,but them truss's are actually quite high, theres plenty of room for a 4x4 or a van on a 2 or 4 post lift.
> 
> Nice one, t8's shall be ordered then!:thumb:


Thats what i meant mate,i couldnt understand why he said more headroom..i like the trusses id keep em.


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

Aye, but the barn is a long way off yet, probably at least untill the better weather next year and i can start getting a proper clearout and clean up to see fully what there is to play with. then start the plans from there, the original roof will be staying, just repair the section at one end, otherwise ill be selling the cars,the missus, my body, me granny.......:thumb: 

Unfortunately, its not going to be a flash looking work area as much as id like it to be................unless a lottery win comes along, with recessed downlights and sofas, it will be an all out oily, sooty workshop, but i still want to have a light, neat look to it. id probably want to board over part of it, at least the lowered area, where the cars will be worked on:detailer:


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

Not really much of an update,

this weekend was taken up by a mate driving up from Leeds.........with a suprise for me........He fetched my daughter up with him! I was supposed to be having her this weekend coming, but him, the missus and the ex all knew....but never said anything!:thumb:

But so far, ive gathered up the lights, the tubes (both of which were free) the wiring, plug sockets, light switches, (free) some of the paint, a new tool chest, and a load of other odds and sods.

got 1 light up temporarily untill the painting is done then ill get round to wiring the electrics.

so here a couple of pics, given it its first coat of paint tonight, apart from the patch under the window because i need to give it a sand down first.

Also started making the entrance road but no pics of this as yet.


























I promise that once its done ill get some decent quality pics up!:wall:

total spend so far is........

£19 on paint, white emulsion and black gloss....still need to get some red gloss
£4 on a complete home decorating kit from Asda!:thumb:

and £60 on a tool chest because i need a new toolbox anyway


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> Why,has he got a giraffe?.


:rofl: lol he may have a giraffe, why are you asking me? hehe.

Well it was more of a suggestion but anyway, I just hate truss's like that and if they were gone it would give it a much cleaner apperance.


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

Any further update you can share with the group?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Any update? If not I'm in subscribing lol


----------

